# Quelltext formatieren in eclipse



## Big Masie (5. Dez 2009)

Hallo,

kann man irgentwo in eclipse einstellen wie er den Quelltext formatiert?
also standart mäßig macht der das ja so:

```
public static void main(String[] args) {
		

}
```

ich hätte das aber lieber so:


```
public static void main(String[] args)
{
		

}
```


kann man das einstellen?


----------



## tfa (5. Dez 2009)

Klar, du kannst alles mögliche einstellen. Schau mal in den Preferences unter Java->Code Style->Formatter.


----------



## Big Masie (5. Dez 2009)

ok vielen dank genau das suchte ich


----------

